# Great Commission Resurgence



## Pergamum (Apr 29, 2009)

theGreatCommissionResurgence


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 30, 2009)

Any thoughts? Good? Bad? Indifferent?


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 30, 2009)

What does the BF&M 2000 say? Is there a link to it?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 30, 2009)

chbrooking said:


> What does the BF&M 2000 say? Is there a link to it?



Baptist Faith and Message



> I. The Scriptures
> 
> The Holy Bible was written by men divinely inspired and is God's revelation of Himself to man. It is a perfect treasure of divine instruction. It has God for its author, salvation for its end, and truth, without any mixture of error, for its matter. Therefore, all Scripture is totally true and trustworthy. It reveals the principles by which God judges us, and therefore is, and will remain to the end of the world, the true center of Christian union, and the supreme standard by which all human conduct, creeds, and religious opinions should be tried. All Scripture is a testimony to Christ, who is Himself the focus of divine revelation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Ascol, Executive Director of Founders Ministries, posted this on his Founders Ministry Blog about Danny Akins and his "outspoken call for resurgence"



> In a much-anticipated message at Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary, Dr. Danny Akin today unveiled 12 "Axioms for a Great Commission Resurgence." Dr. Akin, more than anyone else, has been outspoken in his call for such a resurgence. His leadership in doing so has met with mixed response ranging from condescending, dismissive scoffing to enthusiastic support.
> 
> One question that has been raised is, what exactly is meant by "Great Commission Resurgence" (GCR)? Dr. Akin begins to answer that question today in his address. Obviously, no Christian will position himself against the the great commission. That leads some to feel justified is decrying the need for a great commission resurgence. But that attitude was common when the Conservative Resurgence earnestly began within the SBC in 1979. "Everyone believes the Bible, so why is this issue being raised?" That was the question then. Now it goes like this, "We never stopped believing in the great commission, so what's the point in calling for this resurgence?"
> 
> ...



Danny Akins, President of Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary delivered a chapel message entitled, “Axioms for a Great Commission Resurgence.” Here is the full text of his message. 

Danny's Blog



> Like the disciples, Southern Baptists today run the risk of being distracted from the main thing. Many of the issues we are emphasizing and debating are interesting things, but they are not the most important things. They don’t line up well with the priorities we find revealed in Holy Scripture. The result: we are fractured and factionalizing. We are confused having lost our spiritual compass. We have reached, many of us believe, what Alvin Reid describes as “a tipping point.” We have tragically devolved into “a giant movement now in decline,” experiencing far too much ineffectiveness in gospel ministry and the fulfillment of the Great Commission. Danny Akins


----------



## Ivan (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know what would be controversial about proclaiming the Gospel. The resurgence is really nothing more than for Southern Baptist churches to renew their efforts to do just that. 

We've got our denomination back to the Bible. Now we need to preach it.


----------



## pepper (Apr 30, 2009)

We, as Southern Baptist, must remember that the great commission is not just about winning souls. It is about making disciples. I fear that many Southern Baptist think the commission is only about adding to the church. The fact that it is about making disciples means that doctrine is vital in fulfilling the commission


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Ascol, Executive Director of Founders Ministries.

Why I signed the Great Commission Resurgence declaration 

-----Added 4/30/2009 at 04:57:16 EST-----

I think this article explains at least one point of view very well.

Be sure and read down to this part as well: 



> By Tom Ascol - No doubt many in the SBC will not want to sign on to the GCR movement. Some of these are men with whom I share much in common and for whom I have great respect. Bart Barber fits into that category and his recent explanation of why he cannot sign the GCR document is worth reading though, obviously, I did not find it convincing.
> 
> Others are opposed the the GCR for reasons that appear to me to be primarily political--they fear losing control of the SBC or at least their (or their elders') sense of legacy in having fought for the conservative resurgence (CR) of the last 30 years. I have no sympathy with this mindset and hope that it will have no influence on those calling for a GCR. While I worked for the CR from the time I first cast a vote for Adrian Rogers in 1979 it is time for Southern Baptist inerrantists to recognize that inerrancy is not enough. Timothy George was prophetic when he warned decades ago that *"the exchange of one set of bureaucrats for another does not a reformation make."* We must keep pressing forward for the sake of the gospel.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope we will soon get all the lint out of our bellybuttons so we can get down to business. Yes, evangelism and discipleship....get busy!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 30, 2009)

Ivan said:


> I hope we will soon get all the lint out of our bellybuttons so we can get down to business. Yes, evangelism and discipleship....get busy!



Here, here!


----------

